# WinCC über Batch-File komplett beenden?



## S7_Mich (13 Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

bin auf der Suche nach einem Befehl, der in einer Batchdatei aufgerufen werden kann, um WinCC RT und WinCCExplorer zu beenden. Den einzigen Befehl, den ich kenne, ist kill.exe. 

Vielleicht weiß jemand von euch, ob das WinnCC direkt auch unterstützt, z. B. gibts eine CCActivateDeactive.exe oder CCStartStop.exe. Vielleicht kann man diese *.exe dazu verwenden??

Gruß
Michael


----------



## KaffeeSaufenderKamin (13 Oktober 2004)

Hallo Michael,

das geht über interne C routinen.

WinCC Explorer beenden :

ExitWinCC

WinCC Runtime beenden :

DeactivateRTProject


----------



## Anonymous (13 Oktober 2004)

*Geht auch brutaler bei WinCC V6*

Tach!

WinCC V6 kannst du auch brutal mit folgender Funktion abschießen:

einfach "Reset_WinCC.vbs" unter Start->Ausführen starten

Stammt übrigens von Siemens.

Gruß
T.


----------



## S7_Mich (13 Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

genauso was bräuchte ich für die Version 5.1. Hab aber gerade geguckt, gibt leider kein *.vbs im WinCC Verzeichnis.

Dann ungefähr 13 Prozesse brutal von pskill beenden lassen.

Dankeschön
Gruß
Michael


----------



## S7_Mich (17 Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

ich wollte heute mal WinCC 6 SP2 installieren. Hab die ganzen Bedingungen, die die Software stellt erfüllt, also SQL-Server usw. installiert. Jedoch sagt WinCC jetzt das der Patch KB828748 fehlt. Diese befindet sich auf der Tool CD, die ich leider nicht zur Hand habe. Hab gelesen, das sich dieser Patch im Rollup Package 28 befindet. Aber anscheinend bin ich zu blöd, das Rollup von microsoft.com runterzuladen. Wenn ich KB282748 eingebe, kommt nur eine Liste, die etliche Kbs enthält, kann doch nicht sein, das ich die alle einzeln runterladen muß, oder doch?

Hat jemand von euch einen Tipp für mich?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Kurt (17 Oktober 2004)

> *Hotfix information*
> A supported hotfix is now available from Microsoft, but it is only intended to correct the problem that is described in this article. Only apply it to systems that are experiencing this specific problem. This hotfix may receive additional testing. Therefore, if you are not severely affected by this problem, Microsoft recommends that you wait for the next Windows 2000 service pack that contains this hotfix.
> 
> To resolve this problem immediately, contact Microsoft Product Support Services to obtain the hotfix. For a complete list of Microsoft Product Support Services phone numbers and information about support costs, visit the following Microsoft Web site:
> http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=fh;[LN];CNTACTMS



*Übersetzt:*
Gibt es nicht zum Downloaden!
Warte auf das nächste SP, oder fordere das Ding bei uns an.

kurt


----------



## S7_Mich (17 Oktober 2004)

Das versteh ich nicht, kann ich jetzt WinCC 6.0 nicht installieren, wenn ich die Tool CD nicht mehr habe???

Gruß
Michael


----------



## KaffeeSaufenderKamin (17 Oktober 2004)

E-Mail Adresse ????


----------



## S7_Mich (18 Oktober 2004)

BlackSun-Encoder@gmx.de


----------



## KaffeeSaufenderKamin (18 Oktober 2004)

Angekommen ??


----------



## S7_Mich (18 Oktober 2004)

Ja vielen Dank. Ist angekommen. Und läuft einwandfrei ;-)

Gruß und dankeschön
Michael


----------

